# Horse Racing Watch ?



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anyone help me identify this watch please ?

It is a stem-wind/pin set pocket watch with a sweep second hand, and an extra button on the side which temporarily pauses the balance wheel/second hand.

It has two chapter rings...the outer one is marked from 25, around to 325, the inner one conventionally for normal time.

The dial is marked EKB Superior Centre Seconds, and the movement is stamped EKB also.

The case is a full hunter, quite heavy and looks like it may be gold filled ??.....the inside of the front cover is stamped with three shields....each containing

a) Capital italic letter K,

B) a heart,

and c) a crucifix.

Any ideas anyone?

All help appreciated !!

Regards to all....Piers


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

How do I get the URL for a pic in My Pictures ?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

You need to upload them to photobucket or something similar......... have a look at this thread here

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok Piers...perhaps this will save you a bit of time trawling through that now very long winded thread. You've aready uploaded your pics into 'My Pictures'. Go to Photobucket (or similar)and register. It's free for the basic package on Photobucket and I've got hundreds of pics on there. Once registered, create an album and click upload. A window will open asking you to select the source, in your case 'My Pictures'. Open the relevant file and the pic will upload. Click save, and hey presto, you're hosted! To post the pic in a thread, hover the cursor over the relevant pic and a drop down box appears. L click the 4th option (the one with IMG at the start)and it will copy. Go back to your thread (its easier to have two tabs open so you can do this quickly, especially if you want to post multiple pics...up to 5 per post) and R click to bring up the paste option. L click to paste. Make sure you return your cursor under what you've written, or the pic may appear in the middle of your text. This may sound complicated, but once you've done it a couple of times, it's easy. Hope this helps. As a postscript, try to keep your pics small...no bigger than 1m pixels if your camera will allow...the forum software will resize them, but there's no point in trying to store 12m pixel shots...you're not going to blow them up to A3 size and they use up unnecessary storage space.


----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot Roger...you're right, a bit daunting at first...but it worked !!!

Many many thanks..!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There you go! Nice pocket watch BTW! Try a post in the UK clock and PW forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> There you go! Nice pocket watch BTW! Try a post in the UK clock and PW forum. :thumbsup:


Oh, and :welcome: to :rltb:


----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

Ta muchly.

Regards etc etc etc...... :sweatdrop:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

EKB = Ed. Kummer from Bettlach, Switzerland.

Andreas


----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> EKB = Ed. Kummer from Bettlach, Switzerland.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks for that Andreas... I wanted to also know if the watch is actually a racing watch, what the extra numbers mean on the outer chapter ring, and if the case marks/stamps mean anything ?

Piers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well it is a stop watch, and of course you could stop the time for (short) horse races. So why not!

Andreas


----------



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Well it is a stop watch, and of course you could stop the time for (short) horse races. So why not!
> 
> Andreas
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

No, they don't say anything about the case material. But with this "cheap" movement I would not expect a gold case (but would be lucky if I am wrong).

Andreas


----------

